# help with an expected power outage



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

So my block is expecting a power outage for approx. 10hrs next week, and I just wanted to run what I'm going to do by you guys to see if it's suitable.

Tank is 125 gallons.

First things first. I took a "vacation" day off from work. Lol
-Unplug all electrical components.
-Drain 50% of the water, plus syphon out whatever crap I can get out.
-Maybe every hour I'll incrementally "jet spray" some water back into the tank to increase o2 levels. (Jet spray as in blocking part of the syphon nozzle with my finger creating aeration back into the tank)
-Lightly rinse out filter pads in canister filters.
-No feeding during power outage. 
-And finally doing a 25% water change when power has been restored.

Is this over kill for a 10hrs power outage? Anything I should change or avoid doing from the list?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I wouldn't say what you're planning is overkill, but rather just time consuming. Depending on the type of livestock, I would be more concerned with aeration and water temperature, less so filtration. See if you can borrow an APC from someone for the day. I would run an airstone/sponge filter off a battery powered air pump, and try to figure how how to ensure tank temp doesn't drop below 20°c (perhaps ensuring the furnance is keeping the house temp at 20°c). But that's just my own measures.


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

We experienced the same thing in my neighborhood, only we weren't given any advance notice. I left the tank alone for the 10 hours and everything was fine; the temperature dropped by about 1 degree, but the fish showed no signs of distress. This has happened on a couple of occasions and the fish have always been fine.

For future, I'm buying a battery powered air stone to keep the gas-exchange happening, but I don't even know if it's necessary.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

I'd go with an APC to be honest. I think it's a good failsafe in general.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Id say its overkill but it all depends on the stock. All id do is get a heavy Blanket. Cover the whole tank and leave it alone. The darkness will force the fish to sleep, so they will be less active and consume less oxygen. The blanket will also hold all the heat in. The battery powered air pump is a good idea but without knowing how many fish you have I cant comment if its needed.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

just rent a small generator and run it 1 hour on and 1 hour off.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Lots of aeration before keep aeration on at least after 4 to 6 hours.
As mentioned by other, if the stock level is low, not much to worry about.
If stock level is high, then aeration is critical if you don't want to take a chance.
You get get a $10-$20 battery operation air pump at the fishing section at Canadian Tire or Walmart. Cheaper if you see them at Princess Auto.


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

I would leave out the tank draining bit (larger volumes of water are more stable). Clean the tank well the day before, and then maybe do a water change afterward.

+1 to battery powered air pumps. Particularly with big fish or high stocking levels a lack of circulation can become an issue very quickly. For a 125 gallon you'd probably want a few of them.

I wouldn't bother with a UPS, personally. They're not really designed for endurance (an expensive one might last you a couple hours running a typical canister... cheaper ones are more or less useless for larger aquaria). Although if you happen to have some deep-cycle batteries lying around (from a boat or RV, say), you could get an inverter to run your pump for a reasonable price.

Heat is probably your least concern. A 125 gallon has thick glass, a large volume and a smaller area to volume ratio; which means that they cool off very slowly. You can insulate it further if you want. Heating the room around the tank is also not a bad plan. Keep an eye on the temperature; but you'll probably be fine. Although reheating a tank that large has some problems in that it takes a lot of energy to do it (the commonly used technique of floating hot water bottles in the tank probably won't work very well; 1 litre of boiling water will increase the temperature of the tank by about a tenth of a degree).


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> just rent a small generator and run it 1 hour on and 1 hour off.


go to your local rental store and rent a 1500-2000 watt gas fired generator and a long extension cord...plug all your filters, lights, heaters, pumps and air pumps into one power bar if you have not done so already and power the one power bar with the generator...that way you have zero disruption into the functionality of the tank over the power outage. make sure to buy extra gas so the generator never runs out...then you can spend all your time watching your fish on your day off instead of fiddling around with the tank...unless it needs to be fiddled with.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback everyone. Really appreciate it.
I'll pick up a battery powered air pump as aerating the water seems most important.

Does anyone know if I'd lose all my beneficial bacteria in my canisters after 10hrs, and would need to go through a cycle again?


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Most is already said...blanket, lights off, apc w/ airstone. Don't worry about filtration provided the tank was in balance before. One other thing, if you can get styrofoam insulation, you may be able to get it from a construction site for a couple of beers. If not, it's pretty cheap. Just razor-knife your tank dimensions and duct-tape around snugly. Heat loss will be quite minimal. I have used this for raising salmon fry with a cooling unit.

chances are a blanket would be fine, you get some insulating from it. 

I think with some minimal precautions, you will be fine. 
OHHH...one more thing...is it planted? CO2 etc. that may be another consideration, but I would still do the same thing.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't know how much you make but a days pay may very well pay for a small generator, or the rental of a larger one.

A couple of years ago I purchase a large backup pack from Canadian Tier that is 'suposed to' last 24 running a small frdge and radio.
Mine wiould run a small 5amp air pump for 12 hours, never had a reason to test it longer<G>


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

^ lol. Taking the day off was really just an excuse.
I'm sure if I unplugged all the electricals before going to work and putting in an airpump everything would be ok with no casualties. 
But since I'm a bit ocd... I just wanted to do the little extras.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

its really come down to what you stock in your tank, if you don't over stock and depend on what fish you keep and size of the fish or any plant in the tank then 50 percent water change a day before then you don't even need to do anything when the power is out. Just some fish is more sensitive then other that's all. Or maybe a good excuse for you to change stock .


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Totally understand! I also took a day off due to power outage 2 years ago when my reef tank was fully stocked with fish and corals. I had a big blanket wrapping around the tank to minimize heat loss. Power was supposed to be restored in under 6 hours but lasted over 14 hours! My power backup unit from Canadian Tires would only last 5-6 hours with just the powerheads plugged in. Luckily, I found a brand new gas generator on CL for half of retail price. I was able to keep the system running without losing a single piece of coral. What a life saver! 

Power outages are quite common in my area. We get it at least couple of times a year.  The last one happened just last month. For your FW tank, blanket and sponge filter/air stone should do. I would also do a 25% water change after the outage. Rinse out the filter floss in the canister and everything will be fine. I have done that numerous times without any fish loss.

Don't bother draining down the tank. Less water volumn = faster temperature drop. Now since this outage is planned (wish mine were!), you can even crank up the heat in your fish room prior to the outage so you don't have to worry much about heat loss. 

If you are still skeptical, I have UPS, portable power backup, and/or gas generator you can borrow. Swing by n take your pick.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

JTang said:


> Power outages are quite common in my area. We get it at least couple of times a year.  The last one happened just last month. For your FW tank, blanket and sponge filter/air stone should do. I would also do a 25% water change after the outage. Rinse out the filter floss in the canister and everything will be fine. I have done that numerous times without any fish loss.


I'm down the hill from you and we used to be on the same grid... after a big storm 5 years ago they moved us onto a different grid and we've been pretty solid ever since. Something finicky about that power setup on Citadel but you're right, it seems it gets knocked out often (relative to us).

I was always mad when we were out for a day and half a block away, folks are watching the Canucks on TV...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Arcteryx said:


> I'm down the hill from you and we used to be on the same grid... after a big storm 5 years ago they moved us onto a different grid and we've been pretty solid ever since. Something finicky about that power setup on Citadel but you're right, it seems it gets knocked out often (relative to us).
> 
> I was always mad when we were out for a day and half a block away, folks are watching the Canucks on TV...


Good for you guys! A few of the big ones were caused by car accidents on the Bypass. Yes, it sucks but since I no longer have my Reef tank, I don't have much to worry about. Haaha!


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback JTang!
I think my tank should be good to go with a couple battery powered air pumps.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Definitely agree with the others that FW is so much easier to deal with than SW. Unless you have your tank somewhere cold most fish should be able to handle no heater for a day. Especially if your tank is indoors in a room that's already room temp. As others have said circulation is really important to keep the water aerated especially if you have bottom dwellers. One thing to note also are canisters. If the power is out long enough it could cause all the crap inside the container to go bad without flow and once the power comes back on it will release it all into your tank. You can rinse out your canister and that will go a long way.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Just wanted to let everyone know that we survived the 10hrs power outage with no casualties.
Was very unsightly after the power came back and 3 canisters powering up tho. A large water change seems to have solved it for the most part.

Only had a battery powered pump powering a sponge filter, that i've been "cycling" for a week.
Also cleaned my 3 canisters during the outage.

Glad it all worked out!
Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for posting a followup update. Great to hear what had worked for you. Definitely will help another hobbyist when there's a pre-planned lengthy power outage.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Just wondering now if i should leave the sponge filter in there or if i should sway it out for my original airstone??


----------



## angeles (Sep 20, 2013)

I would leave the sponge filter in there if it doesn't bother you much.
They can be a bit unsightly, but that way you've got a biofilter filter ready for any situation.


----------

